# help with Xpel decals



## sueson (Feb 19, 2009)

I got my Xpel and followed the guidelines for 320 degrees for 15 seconds . . .

first time some of the stones came off - then I repressed it - now the material looks cloudy/bubbly and it seems to be picking up the imprint of my heat press matt . . 

so - my questions are:

is there a specific pressure I should be pressing with - am I smashing it?

how much of a weeding edge or I guess I should ask if there is a design with alot of negative space - should I cut out more of the material inside the design?

I hope I'm not rambling - but I sure could use some expert advice!!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

The right temperature and an even pressure are key to creating decals (only requires a light pressure). With our heat presses, a temperature of 330 works best. One thing you can do to help get an even pressure across the entire decal when pressing is to place a piece of stiff cardboard underneath your decal when pressing. Give that a try and see if your results improve.  Another thing I do when pressing is to put a piece of silicone parchment paper above and below the decal. Keeps the decal from sticking to the cardboard or the press.

In addition to contour cutting around the outside of the design, I prefer cutting out the open areas in a design as well. I think the decal looks better when seen up close, allows air to more easily escape from behind the decal when applying, and avoids the hotfix tape sticking to the decal material when pressing.

Hope this information is helpful to you!


----------



## T-Shirtprinter (Aug 8, 2010)

Medium pressure should be fine.
Best to contour cut the outside and insides if the area is open to any extent.
Use a teflon sheet on top and bottom of the decal.


----------



## sueson (Feb 19, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

One suggestion I read elsewhere on the forum was to press face down. I have the some of same problems as you do and I am going to try that suggestion next.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Decals can be a pain in the butt.try tweaking the temp and time to get it just right.to little and the stones pop.to much and stones will shift and get out of alignment,even melt.you want to get it so you can see a ring around the stones.


----------



## sueson (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone . . . so far so good, I tried the cardboard & parchment paper and a lighter pressure with the press . . came out great!

figured out that my transfer paper has a tiny grid pattern on it from the underlay paper and that's where the imprint was coming from . . .who knew!!

now waiting for transfer paper to come in before I try more . .


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent! I'm so glad that worked for you!


----------

